# Checking Binding setup



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Angles are fine if that's what you're comfortable with, but you don't need any set back on a Skate Banana for Australian snow, keeping the nose up will not be an issue. I've ridden 30cm powder on a 156 Skate Banana with a centered stance at 220lb and had no issues.

That is also quite a narrow stance for someone your height, and you even say you'd feel better with it wider. Bring your front bindings forward to center your stance. So make front binding center to nose measure 485mm, same as your rear binding. That will bring your stance width to 590mm, which should be much more comfortable for you.


----------



## buzurk (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi, Thanks for that, i centred the stance and now have 480mm from both ends to centre, this left 595mm between the two binding centres

I spun the high backs round to be straight with the rear of the board, centred all the straps and adjusted their heights

Just a quick question, may seem stupid, but how to you read the degrees on the binding plates? It goes from a marker on 9deg to next marker being 18deg with a few line between, say i want 15, how do you adjust to 15.

Also, could you please check my angles again

Front Binding









Rear Binding









thoughts, thanks


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

each spot on the binding plate is worth 3 degrees. so after 9 degrees if you go up 2 places youll be at 15 degrees (the line before 18 degrees)


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

no reason to set back a twin rocker like the SB.

> how do you adjust to 15

Typically, each marker on the disc is in 3-degree increment.


----------



## buzurk (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks heaps guys, so based off my riding style, what would you set my bindings too compared to what they are now?

thanks


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I like 15,-15 for twin freestyle boards, but I am also working more on spins and switch riding. If you won't be doing much switch riding, or into or out of any tricks yet, I'd go closer to 18, -12. That's also because I prefer a total angle difference of 30 degrees, YMMV. Try less, try more, try it all, seriously it's the only way to know. I've discovered I like 21, -9 for freeriding and carving.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I go 15/-15 on everything because it works for me. Sometimes I mount them like 18/-15 or 15/-12 by mistake. I can always notice that shit. hurts my knee usually. 

I'd say start at 15/-9 for a forward stance if you don't ride switch, or 15/-15 if you do. Stance is personal though, you just have to do trial and error to find what feels best and most comfortable for you personally. When you're figuring it out, take a few runs at eachsetting before changing it, and don't make drastic changes -- like only adjust 3° at a time.


----------



## buzurk (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi. First dun if the season and not feelin quite right. Im on 15/15

Turns don't feel easy
I dont appear to be able to squat easily.

Any suggestions 

Thanks


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

I personally feel most comfortable at 15 in the front and 9 in the rear. Just adjust it go on a couple runs and if you need to re adjust. It's all a matter of personal preference


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

play around with it until it feels comfortable.
it's 100% personal preference.
try it out on your carpet at home and get everything dialed in there so you don't have to fiddle with everything on the hill.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

You seem to be focusing too much on numbers. Forget about those.

Set the bindings at the board's reference stance, whatever it is (assuming you ot a board more or less matching your size. If you got a hand me down from a tiny dude or a giant - adjust accordingly). Mount the plates at 15* fwd and -15* rear. Center your boots on the board (ie equal heel/toe hang) or if you can't, slightly heel-heavy is dealable with. Don't f'ing measure it man!! just look at it, if it looks reasonably centered, it'll do. Try it on your house to make sure nothig is completely out of whack.

Bring tools on your first day on the mountain. Ride it and adjust what you feel you don't like too much. Change 1 thing at a time.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

F1EA said:


> You seem to be focusing too much on numbers. Forget about those.


i agree with this. i'm 6 feet tall and ride a 163 and my stance width is like 22.5 inches which is pretty narrow for my size. my binding angles are 15/-2 i think. it's a very comfortable stance for me because i like to ride fast and i never ride switch


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

You cant squat because your feet are too close together. Widen your stance to around 580-600mm


----------

